# مهم للمساحين - حساب المساحة بواسطة الإحداثيات



## م علي بن عفيف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يمكنك حساب مساحة شكل محدد بخطوط مستقيمة بواسطة إحداثيات هذا الشكل.



*[FONT=&quot]نفترض[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] أن لدينا هذا الشكل 







[/FONT] وطُلب منك حساب المساحة بدون استخدام البرامج المساحية


أولا نقوم بترقيم إحداثيات الشكل إما مع عقارب الساعة أو عكس عقارب الساعة ==(( سوف نقوم بترقيمها مع عقارب الساعة ))


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]
ثم نقوم بعمل الجدول التالي للإحداثيات






[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ثم نقوم بعملية الضرب التالية[/FONT]







*المجموعة 1 **  المجموعة 2*
*س 1 **X**ص2** ص1 **X**س2*
*و س 2 **X**ص3** ص2 **X** س3*
*و س3 **X**ص4** ص3 **X** س4 *
*و س4**X**ص1** ص4 **X**س1*

*المساحة = 0.5 **X ** ( المجموعة الأولى – المجموعة الثانية )....*
*ممكن ان يكون الناتج بالسالب فنقوم بلغي السالب*

*[FONT=&quot]إلى هنا انتهى هذا الدرس[/FONT]*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووور مهندس محمد*​


----------



## حسام86 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور كتير يا مهندس علي


----------



## اياد العبودي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا حبيبي ابو حسين............


----------



## Hassan Haylh (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك يامهندس علي


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووور مهندس مصطفى الجمل 

إسمي على مو محمد :$


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك يامهندس علي


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني
حسام 86
اياد العبودي 
Hassan Haylh


----------



## سهام10 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم كثيرا و اتمنى لهذا الملتقى كل الازدهار و التطور وفقكم الله


----------



## اللورد جميل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aleemzaid (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المساح88 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووور ... م. علي ..ولا تحرمنا من خبرتك .. الله يجزاك خير يارب..


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سهام 10
اللورد جميل
aleemzaid
المساح88

حياكم الله 
ومشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## إيمان خالد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot and if you can please explain the idea behind that. Thanks again


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (24 نوفمبر 2008)

حياكي الله اخت إيمان خالد


----------



## مساح2006 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكور كثير كثير يا باشمهندس / علي_


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng ali m k (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر يابش مهندس على المجهود الكبير


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## امير عوض (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ROUDS (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حميد أبو سيد حسن (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله شكري (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك اللة خيرآ م .علي واتمني من الله التوفيق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2009)

شكر علي المعلومة القيمة


----------



## رضا حسني الغريب (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (2 فبراير 2009)

اكشركم جميعا على المرور الكريم ...........


مساح 2006 ومساح محترف و eng ali و امير عوض و ROUDS ..........

وتقبلو خالص تحياتي,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أبوتقي (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي العزيز


----------



## ابو ابعاد (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ابعاد (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Akmal (4 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على هذه الطريقة الرائعة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور كتير يا مهندس علي*​


----------



## redamefasp (18 فبراير 2009)

merci mais c'est élémentaire. merci en tout cas


----------



## كمال كامل (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهودك كما احب ان اسأل عن الطريقه الصحيحه والدقيقه لرفع بلاطة سقف من اسفل بالتوتال ستيشن


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


ابو ابعاد
Akmal
احمدعبدالتواب
redamefasp
كمال كامل


----------



## a7med elsawy (19 فبراير 2009)

نود ان نشكر كل من يساهم فى اضافت المعلومات القيمة .............
وندعو للجميع بدوام الصحة والتوفيق وزيادت تلك الحسنات جعلها اللة فى موازين الجميع ..ززززز


----------



## المخطط الحضري (19 فبراير 2009)

الاستاذ الفاضل علي 
سلم عقلك ونوره الله بالعلم اكثر لتنفعنا به
الفرق بين طريقتك في الحساب و الحساب بعلم المثلثات هو فقط ( 5,7 ) سم2


----------



## mido1984 (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز


----------



## ورد النيل (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس على


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 فبراير 2009)

a7med elsawy 
المخطط الحضري
mido1984
ورد النيل

حياكم الله جميعا وشكرا على المرور 

والى اخي المخطط الحضري ابلغك انني قمت بالحساب بطريقة المثلثات ولا يوجد اي خطا والمساحة صحيحة 100%


----------



## محمد نصر احمد محمد (21 فبراير 2009)

اللهم زده علما وبارك له فيه


----------



## بسام الأحمد (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكن الطريقة طويلة


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (21 فبراير 2009)

اخواني 

محمد نصر احمد محمد

بسام الأحمد

شكرا على مروركم الكريم 

بسام الأحمد أن تصل متأخرا خيرا من أن لا تصل وتذكر دائما ( علمنا الانسان مالم يعلم )

اخوك علي الصالب


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 مارس 2009)

إيمان خالد thank`s 4 you


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ علي
موضوع رائع وبارك الله فيك على هاي المشاركات وانا متابع مواضيعك اول باول وبصراحة جميع مواضيعك نافعة
ويجزاك المولى الف عافية​


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله لك وفيك وزادك علما


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 مارس 2009)

باسل الحبيب

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## n nader (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره


----------



## عبدالله البطل (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## elkady (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور م.على بس انا عندى سؤال 5. هل هى معامل ثابت


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أبريل 2009)

n nader

عبدالله البطل

elkady إجابة سوالك : نعم معامل ثابت

يعقوب العطاونه

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## odwan (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ورفع قدرك
أشكرك كثيراً


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (24 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخووووي وحياك الله


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أبريل 2009)

الف شكــــــــر و جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــر الجـــــــــــــــــــــــزاء
وو فقــــــــــــــك لمــــــــا يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
و
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## معوض 2010 (1 مايو 2009)

طرق حساب المساحات 
طرق حساب الحجوم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (3 مايو 2009)

_م ابراهيم بن خليل_

_مزن محمود_

_محمدين علي_

_معوض 2010_

_شكرا على مروركم الكريم_​


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (3 مايو 2009)

شكزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (5 مايو 2009)

عاشق السهر

عبدالمنعم حتحوت

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## اعجال (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور على جهدك الرائع والممتع في مشاركتك البسيطة والمفيدة في حين ظهور البرامج المساحية الكثيرة والمتنوعة والتي جعلت الكثير يلجأ اليها وجعلتنا يجهل الكثيرعن مبادئ واساسيات والعمليات الحسابية .لان العلم ينسى في حال عدم مراجعته وممارسة ماتعلمته وحفظته


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 مايو 2009)

حياك الله اخوي اعجال وكلامك صحيح 

كثير ما نسينا الحسابات والقوانين والاساسيات وذالك لوجود البرامج والاجهزة ....

اشكرك على المرور


----------



## محمد الأزهري (18 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله جزاك الله خيرا على الطريقة
أخي الحبيب عندي سؤال هل الطريقة تصلح لأي مضلع متعدد الرؤوس والاحداثيات بشرط جعل اخر نقطة في الجدول هي النقطة الأولى


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (18 مايو 2009)

محمد الأزهري حياك الله وجزاك الله خيرا

نعم الطريقة تصلح لأي مضلع 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد الأزهري (18 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية أخي الحبيب


----------



## علاء ابوراس (18 مايو 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على العمل الرائع


----------



## abo_youssuf (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وسكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sosohoho (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم فاذا كان عندي جزء من الدائرة (( قوس) اضافة اى الشكل الحالي كيف يتم حساب المساحة (( هل هناك لسب )) يقوم بحساب المساحة بشكل دقيق


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 مايو 2009)

محمد الأزهري
ويعطيك الف عافية

علاء ابوراس
حياك الله وشكرا على المرور

abo_youssuf
حياك الله وشكرا المرور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 مايو 2009)

sosohoho قال:


> السلام عليكم فاذا كان عندي جزء من الدائرة (( قوس) اضافة اى الشكل الحالي كيف يتم حساب المساحة (( هل هناك لسب )) يقوم بحساب المساحة بشكل دقيق





ممكن بواسطة الاوتوكاد حساب مساحة القوس بشكل دقيق جدا جدا جدا :63:


----------



## falconsky2008 (19 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس على الجهد وتسلم ايديك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 مايو 2009)

falconsky2008حياك الله 

وشكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## كريازى (28 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## الامير11 (28 مايو 2009)

hbg>Kf.gbhnm,jfssdsdfgfhthank you


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## حسام حسنين (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا يخيرا ونرجو المزيد من علمك


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (29 مايو 2009)

انا بحاجة اوتوكاد 2009


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (31 مايو 2009)

كريازى

الامير11

بشار الجبوري

حسام حسنين

وائل خضر حسن


شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (28 يونيو 2009)

*hanks a lot and if you can please explain the idea behind that. Thanks again*


----------



## kh_sa8 (18 يوليو 2009)

كان لازما علي شكرك يامهندس علي 
مشكور - حياك الله 
جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## sur_jeh (19 يوليو 2009)

بوركت وبوركت اعمالك اللخيرة ومزيد من العلم والمعرفة


----------



## f7070 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء
محمدسندباد

kh_sa8

sur_jeh

f7070

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sraaab (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور م - على
مجهودك مثمر


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## ود قاسم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم أخى م على _ لدي اسئلة كثيرة تخص حساب المساحات بس فى وقت لاحق إنشاء الله :20:


----------



## بسام7 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا عي المعلومة


----------



## أمير المؤمنين (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mostafammy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## ابوعمار3 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسـه


----------



## احمد عاطف طه (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدي1963 (8 يناير 2010)

من الجميل ان يكون لك قلبا انت صاحبه ولكن الاجمل ان يكون لك صاحب انت قلبه


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (8 يناير 2010)

تسلم يا بش مهندس على هذه المجهود الرائع 

كما ارجو منك اشد الرجاء ان تزود مثل هذه المواضيع 

وشكرا لك


----------



## ليفل2009 (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور على الدرس يا استاذ


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (8 يناير 2010)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 يناير 2010)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> تسلم يا بش مهندس على هذه المجهود الرائع
> 
> كما ارجو منك اشد الرجاء ان تزود مثل هذه المواضيع
> 
> وشكرا لك


 

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## cassan (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## القمر الهندسي (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير الكم...............................................


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م . الاء حرب (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا لجهودك .............. طريقة سهلة جدا :34:


----------



## حماده النجم (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني


----------



## ريان الموسى (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmmoud gamal (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور كتير يا مهندس


----------



## afiay (4 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك مهندس انا دخت في استخراج مساحة قطع اراضي اقوم بعملها باحداثيات جغرافية بواسطة الجي بي اس حتى وجدت درسك القيم


ولكنني استعمل الجي بي اس جارمن 60 في استخراج الاحداثيات هل ينفع مع الاحداثيات من جهاز الجي بي اس الاحداثيات الجغرافية بالدرجات

انا مساح تعليم ذاتي

انا ع احر من جمر لاجابتك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوهبه (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## سعيد اَل مرسى (4 أبريل 2010)

معلومه جديده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤمن عبد العزيز (5 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك من باب علما ينتفع به


----------



## محموداسد (5 أبريل 2010)

حزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محموداسد (5 أبريل 2010)

_جزاك اللة خيرا وربنا يزيدك علم_


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (7 أبريل 2010)

حياكم الله جميعا وشكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين ... بالتوفيق دائماً وابداً وجزاك الله خير الجزاء حيث قمت بحساب مقطع فى الـ ew_xp خاص بحساب الكميات ووجد الفرق =================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================== 0
معنى ذلك ان البرنامج يستخدم هذه الطريقة ... مرة اخرى جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كريم ا (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااا وللة مجهود رائع ممكن تعليم اللاند فيديو


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششكككككوووور


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## memo110 (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## الهوارى3 (27 مايو 2010)

متشكررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## abotal (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله معلومة جديدة وممتازة


----------



## z-20-1-h (26 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك *​


----------



## مهندس حمادة البدرى (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس على ومشكورين لك


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فالكون (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رتب احداثيات الشكل بطريقة صحيحة


----------



## hosh123 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فالكون قال:


> رتب احداثيات الشكل بطريقة صحيحة



رتبها انتا .......


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووور*


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

استفدت كثيرا من هذا المنتدى الرائع والحمد لله فشكرا لكل المساهمين وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer ghaly (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووو رجدا يا ب ش مهندس ب سياريت تكون على ملف وورد


----------



## المساح مسلم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا مهندس محمد


----------



## عبدالله عويس محمود (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## عبدالله عويس محمود (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## م القمودي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرا علي هده المعلومات القيمه


----------



## رفيق الحداد (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى لهذا الملتقى كل التقدم والازدهار


----------



## suhagu (2 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايديك طريقة سهلة


----------



## noor-noor (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله بالف الف خير


----------



## عاصم المساح (9 مايو 2011)

ممتار شكراااااااااااااااااااا الله ينور عليك


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتير يا كبيير بس الي عندك طلب اذا ممكن نرسم الرسمة عالاكسل مباشرة


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hamidbabiker (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (11 مايو 2011)

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## طارق الاكحلي (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير لنفعك للااخرين وجعلت هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

جهد طيب


----------



## عبدالله القرضي (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## صدام عبد الامير (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا تسلم على هذه المعلومة


----------



## noor-noor (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## noor-noor (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alileith (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
روعة يا استاذ علي 
اني قد وضحته سابقا لكن مو بالوضوح الي وضحته في وقد وصلت الفكرة 
فعلا هي هاي الطريقة واتمنى الكل يتبعوها


----------



## سيداس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

merci


----------



## haytham hamdi (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosaed36 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## حمادة عبد العزيز (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا رجاء الافادة اذاكان من المكن استخدام هذا القاعدة فى حالة الاحداثيات الجغرافية درجات،دقائق، ثوانى وهل يوجد برنامج لحساب المساحات الغير منتظمة بواسطة الاحداثيات 
وشكرا


----------



## goog.6666 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مشكور م/علي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نادي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر أبوالفتوح (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور م/ محمد ورجاءا توضيح المرجعية لهذه الطريقة


----------



## aymaneldrazy (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي المعلومات الهامه


----------



## hamzafooot (9 يناير 2012)

0.5 شنو معناة والا معامل ثابت


----------



## مساح top (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز​


----------



## لهون لهونى (22 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------

